# Dubai -- confusion and problem about social life



## Jake84 (Mar 29, 2014)

Dear everyone, 

I am from Pakistan, and I was educated in Germany.

I am looking for work in Dubai. However, few things are both confusing and problem. 

Problem comes from reading: penalities for even a kiss ?? 

www dubaifaqs com /dubai-code-of-conduct.php

Confusion comes from reading 

www dubaifaqs com/dubai-code-of-conduct.php 

and 
www dubaifaqs.com living-together-in-dubai.php

Donot they look contradictory. 

Could some one please clear me, is dating with a woman a crime in Dubai? 

How would I manage to live there?

Best 
Jake


PS: I apologize for manipulating the site address since I needed a quick answer. I wrote them although I am not allowed to do so "To be able to post links or images your post count must be 5 or greater. You currently have 0 posts." 
However, I need quick help. 
Thanks for understanding/


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

is dating with a woman a crime in Dubai?

no,its not a crime , the only thing to avoid is not to kiss a girl in public .


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Jake84 said:


> Dear everyone,
> 
> Problem comes from reading: penalities for even a kiss ??
> 
> ...


Don't kiss in public. Can you manage this? If yes, you'll manage to live there. Now that the important stuff is out of the way, a quick not so important question.......

..........have you found a job? 

You're welcome.


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

Dating a woman in Dubai is not a crime, but newsflash no single women in here. =) JK.


----------



## CHFIII (Mar 21, 2014)

I have read that cohabitating is illegal and if your girlfriend were to get pregnant a quick exit or marriage would be a good idea according to some news stories I have read but my wife (Pakistani by birth) seemed to think UAE cultural norms were pretty much in line with what she was taught growing up in Pakistan?

From these forums I gather that foreigners are simply asked to observe local customs in public and keep private life private... Don't test the boundaries and you needn't worry.

However, I get the impression that there are two sets of rules for foreigners - one for those foreigners who come from Islamic countries who are held to a higher standard and a second set of rules for us godless heathen infidels whose impropriety is overlooked so long as we keep it out of the public eye.

Can you veterans confirm or correct my understanding?


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

CHFIII said:


> I have read that cohabitating is illegal and if your girlfriend were to get pregnant a quick exit or marriage would be a good idea according to some news stories I have read but my wife (Pakistani by birth) seemed to think UAE cultural norms were pretty much in line with what she was taught growing up in Pakistan?
> 
> From these forums I gather that foreigners are simply asked to observe local customs in public and keep private life private... Don't test the boundaries and you needn't worry.
> 
> ...


The rules/laws were never really enforced in the early days. I recall some folks (tourists I guess?) were in fact quite brazen about it - kissing in public, cohabiting, wearing a bikini to the shop (yep, there was 30 page thread on this in one of the expat forums...lol)....... etc

It was after the GFC/i.e. when the **** hit the fan and Dxb was bailed out by AD that this became one huge issue. There was lot more policing and rules/laws started being enforced. A lot of people got caught out during this transition. I think the rules apply equally (except, I'll just say, if you have connections...ahem)


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

I am really starting to have doubts that half of you guys are in the UAE

Ok, maybe I should start taking out my camera at the malls.

Today, I went in for 1 hrs and I have seen the following:

- Two Arab teenage couple going second base
- Some raunchy girl wearing a hot shorts and her rear end air bags where showing
- Casual Frenches

What I find annoying is how stupid people act in Dubai thinking they are miles away from home. This is not related to cultural norms, this is more like teenage mentality. Once you reach college you go insane thinking you got your freedom and can go nuts. Same for people here, I see many girls doing really stupid things, many guys thinking life is about drinking and getting girls every night and dressing up like 50 cents. 
I don't get it why would a girl dresses up like a pick up girl at a mall? 

For the OP, don't worry, if you are after mindless partying, hooking up with random girls, even hooking up with married women , you will have your "life style".

I''m not sure when exactly debauchery become a life style of choice?

So what are you after in life? Career building? Family forming? living the moment and party and BS and party and BS, Now baby we can parlay, or, baby, we can party. I am yelling Timber I'm going down, but first let me take a selfie

I lost faith in humanity.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Today, I went in for 1 hrs and I have seen the following:
> 
> - Two Arab teenage couple going second base
> - Some raunchy girl wearing a hot shorts and her rear end air bags where showing
> - Casual Frenches


Whoa man, you should really get your camera out - in 3 years of mall shopping here I have only probably seen some mild example of #2 of your list above.
No way #1 and #3 (I assume you mean French Kissing) would happen in a crowded Dubai mall.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

In the malls I have seen the following:

Holding Hands (I do it occasionally)
Arms round shoulders
The odd kiss and cuddle (looked like greeting)
Girls dressed inappropriately i.e. shoulders showing, short shorts/shirts and shoulders showing.
Oh I have also seen girls in nightclub wear with everything hanging out in 5" heels at 14:00 on a Saturday.

Although everyone says to respect the culture here I think most people that live here do but it seems/appears to be the 'tourists' that don't adhere to this.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

Beamrider said:


> Whoa man, you should really get your camera out - in 3 years of mall shopping here I have only probably seen some mild example of #2 of your list above.
> No way #1 and #3 (I assume you mean French Kissing) would happen in a crowded Dubai mall.


Beg to differ, I see it in Mall of the Emirates... Haven't seen #1, but wouldn't shock me depending on the neighborhood.


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

I have seen #1,#2,#3 over and over again.
I don't where do you guys go shop. case#3 not in malls though, in public places, I used to do it when I was teen, I won't do it again cause I think it's rude.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> I am really starting to have doubts that half of you guys are in the UAE Ok, maybe I should start taking out my camera at the malls. Today, I went in for 1 hrs and I have seen the following: - Two Arab teenage couple going second base - Some raunchy girl wearing a hot shorts and her rear end air bags where showing - Casual Frenches What I find annoying is how stupid people act in Dubai thinking they are miles away from home. This is not related to cultural norms, this is more like teenage mentality. Once you reach college you go insane thinking you got your freedom and can go nuts. Same for people here, I see many girls doing really stupid things, many guys thinking life is about drinking and getting girls every night and dressing up like 50 cents. I don't get it why would a girl dresses up like a pick up girl at a mall? For the OP, don't worry, if you are after mindless partying, hooking up with random girls, even hooking up with married women , you will have your "life style". I''m not sure when exactly debauchery become a life style of choice? So what are you after in life? Career building? Family forming? living the moment and party and BS and party and BS, Now baby we can parlay, or, baby, we can party. I am yelling Timber I'm going down, but first let me take a selfie I lost faith in humanity.


I have been here 8 years and never seen any of above. Damn, what mall do you shop at?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

I have lived here almost three years, I have seen #2 & #3 quite often in all the major dubai malls and around the jbr and marina walks. 
I have told my wife at least on 5 different occasions, "only in dubai can you see someone dressed so skimpily in a mall". 
Not to mention how some of the men dress up, please don't wear a t-shirt that's three sizes too small, when you are not a teenager anymore.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

We are not trying to map out locations here.

But since #1 is troubelsome, easily found at cafes in malls, usually the hidden ones or seats.

Hey tough macho dad, you think your little daughter is at the Mall of the Emirates at the movies with her totally innocent friends?

Next time look into these places : Roof parking, under Ski Dubai, the last building. 
Starbucks inside Borders, the arcade place, yeah the movies, shall I go along and ruin it for people?

Yes, people tend to act stupid in Dubai think classiness is about being trashy.

I agree, most those are either tourists or teenagers.


----------



## CHFIII (Mar 21, 2014)

OMG so there is some strange chemical in the water in Dubai that causes teenagers to act out against authority and behave foolishly? Well that settles it - we aren't coming after all. I like it here where every teen behaves perfectly.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

CHFIII said:


> OMG so there is some strange chemical in the water in Dubai that causes teenagers to act out against authority and behave foolishly? Well that settles it - we aren't coming after all. I like it here where every teen behaves perfectly.


Wait, hold on.
I was just pointing out where #1 is being found
Nice topic shifting tactics. Actually I find many teens or pre-teens with no or little discipline in the UAE. No talking about your rebellious kid shouting at mom and dad and life. But the weird stuff they are into and do. 

The internet had opened up lots of un accounted for ideas. When I was a teen, the worst we did, taking dad's car for a ride around the block. Nowadays, a teenager can be chatting with a troll over the internet infesting them with weird ideas. 
Speaking of trolls on the internet.....:target:


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Next time look into these places : Roof parking, under Ski Dubai, the last building. Starbucks inside Borders, the arcade place, yeah the movies, shall I go along and ruin it for people? .


Now I know why I've never noticed. Lol


----------



## Jake84 (Mar 29, 2014)

That is understood. Donot hug or kiss in public.
How about bars? Are there any bars ? How would a person spend weekend? 
And are bars also with out dance or beer?
What kind of bar would that be?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Jake84 said:


> That is understood. Donot hug or kiss in public.
> How about bars? Are there any bars ? How would a person spend weekend?
> And are bars also with out dance or beer?
> What kind of bar would that be?


Plenty of bars & clubs, beer and dancing too. Just like anywhere else in the world.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Wait, hold on.
> I was just pointing out where #1 is being found
> Nice topic shifting tactics. Actually I find many teens or pre-teens with no or little discipline in the UAE. No talking about your rebellious kid shouting at mom and dad and life. But the weird stuff they are into and do.
> 
> ...


Nah, he's not a troll. That's good 'ol fashioned sarcasm right there... Teenagers world around have a tendency to rebel...


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Jake84 said:


> That is understood. Donot hug or kiss in public.
> How about bars? Are there any bars ? How would a person spend weekend?
> And are bars also with out dance or beer?
> What kind of bar would that be?


I will not judge a person who evaluate stuff based on things you can do at bars, but let me tell you this: Cyclone Club, and it was even featured in a US movie for its reputation.


Fear not, come along, but bear in mind police and weather have zero tolerance for drunk drivers


----------



## Jake84 (Mar 29, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> I will not judge a person who evaluate stuff based on things you can do at bars, but let me tell you this: Cyclone Club, and it was even featured in a US movie for its reputation.
> 
> 
> Fear not, come along, but bear in mind police and weather have zero tolerance for drunk drivers


I never drink in public place. Though in my German University City it was a place near river. I miss that. We would gather their spend evenings, firends beer, and good food.


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

Jake84 said:


> I never drink in public place. .


Then why are you asking if here are any bars? It's a public place too.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*Hide my shoulders?? Waaaahhh!*

The whole frowning upon 'shoulders showing' will probably be my biggest disappointment when I get to Dubai, as I have GREAT shoulders, amongst other things. 

Alas, I am finally old enough and mature enough to give a hoot about local customs and so will probably cover them up. 



londonmandan said:


> Girls dressed inappropriately i.e. shoulders showing, short shorts/shirts and shoulders showing.
> 
> Although everyone says to respect the culture here I think most people that live here do but it seems/appears to be the 'tourists' that don't adhere to this.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Colibriink said:


> The whole frowning upon 'shoulders showing' will probably be my biggest disappointment when I get to Dubai, as I have GREAT shoulders, amongst other things.
> 
> Alas, I am finally old enough and mature enough to give a hoot about local customs and so will probably cover them up.


PICS or you dont exist 

The covering up of shoulders is recommended for public spaces like malls etc. In areas where the beach is (e.g JBR) or predominantly western expat areas, you wont be out of place with uncovered shoulders or skimpier than normal outfits (though it still more respectful and prudent to be conservatively dressed)


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Haha, I'm pretty sure I do! Nice try... 



rsinner said:


> PICS or you dont exist


----------



## Berry899 (Feb 23, 2014)

Just my 2 pence worth:

My wife and I have been here for almost a whole month now  We're a 'mature young couple' (24 and 26) and haven't acted any differently here than we did in the UK. Arms around each other, a quick kiss here and there, holding hands etc... no problem at all. And this is while in malls and even in front of security guards as well, not a single thing has been said to us. 

I've also seen girls from all ethnicities wearing tight tops and hot pants in malls too. My understanding is that they aren't too fussed about what Western people do as long as you aren't completely taking the biscuit!!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Berry899 said:


> Just my 2 pence worth:
> 
> My wife and I have been here for almost a whole month now  We're a 'mature young couple' (24 and 26) and haven't acted any differently here than we did in the UK. Arms around each other, a quick kiss here and there, holding hands etc... no problem at all. And this is while in malls and even in front of security guards as well, not a single thing has been said to us.
> 
> I've also seen girls from all ethnicities wearing tight tops and hot pants in malls too. My understanding is that they aren't too fussed about what Western people do as long as you aren't completely taking the biscuit!!


I think you have been lucky. Kissing in front of security guards?

These questions pop up every now and then. I'd rather be safe than sorry...
We are all only temporarily here no matter how long we end up staying.

UAE dress code: Shoppers at Dubai Marina Mall asked to wear respectful clothing | The National


----------

